# Avalon Eden pilot fine, main burner does not.



## dontknwmucboutanythng (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello,


I have a 3-4 years old Avalon Eden that suddenly stops working.  This is the version with remote and I think it has no thermopile (according to manual and schematic).  It has “digital fireplace control” module, see schematic attached.  The pilot flame is fine, but main burner does not light up when heat is called via thermostat or manual.  What can I do to trouble shoot this?


Many thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 12, 2017)

Not familiar with this unit, but until somebody who is checks in, I'd make sure the the ground wire is making good contact with the chassis of the unit & not shorting out somewhere else. Sometimes the wire sheathing will dry out & crumble leading to improper grounding points.


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 12, 2017)

The receiver for your remote has a 3 position switch correct? Have you tried switching that to the on position? If so and that works replace the batteries in your receiver.  Does your stove beep when you attempt to turn burner on via remote?


----------



## dontknwmucboutanythng (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello,  yes I have tried all that, none work.  I think the logic board is working correctly,  receiver beeps at appropriate function, relay(s) clicking on appropriate command, I can hear stepper motor running to control flame height when commanded (via remote) even when there is no main flame.  I am thinking it's either the main gas valve stuck or bad pilot sensor.

Thanks for all the responds.


----------

